# conseil pour automator



## ederntal (3 Février 2006)

Yop

j'esseye de me servir d'automator pour la première fois et je m'y perd un peu.
Mon but : enlever de fichiers texte (sous titres de série) tous les accents que VLC reconnais mal (par exemple remplacer les È par des e, les Á par des c...) sur de multiples documents...


Quelqu'un connais la marche a suivre ?


En gros je voudrai : Ouvrir document > rechercher "&#8225;" > tout remplacer par "a" > rechercher "Ë" > tout remplacer par "e"...


----------



## NeoJF (3 Février 2006)

Désolé, je connais pas vraiment Automator et je peux pas te dire si c'est possible ou non, et comment faire... mais je n'ai pas l'impression (à priori) que ça soit vraiment l'outil le plus adapté pour faire ça... Personnellement, je choisirai plutôt un script AppleScript (que tu peux même essayer d'enregistrer directement en lancer l'éditeur de script, en faisant enregistrer et en faisant l'opération sur un fichier comme tu dis dans le message), ou même un joli Shell-script (ça c'est mon préféré)... Mais c'est sûr que ça nécessite de taper (au-moins) 3 lignes de code ! mais c'est pas vraiment compliqué...

Si tu veux essayer le shell script, quelques petites pistes sur lesquelles jouer du man :

```
sed '/tea/s//milk/g' teaormilk
```
 permet de changer le mot 'tea' en 'milk' dans le fichier 'teaormilk'. Une autre commande à voir pourrait être 
	
	



```
tr
```
.

Voilà, si tu as le courage de faire du Shell-script, normalement je t'ai bien avancé... pour le reste, bonne continuation !


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2006)

Ah ... voilà une solution comme j'aime !
Dans Automator, on peut parfaitement exécuter du code shell, donc appeler toutes les merveilleuses commandes Unix de traitement des caractères.
Un script écrit en PERL peut être intéressant pour la puissance de l'outil.


----------

